# 2011 Xenith SL



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi folks,

Anyone riding the 2011 SL??
looking for some reviews/feedbacks for this if there any....

cheers


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

Me too. Thinking about getting the Xenith SL frameset since I am getting tired of waiting for Felt to come up with a permanent solution for the F series fork recall.


----------



## alive2ride (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I work for Jamis....let me know your loaction and I will see if I can help you out....

Best...


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

alive2ride said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I work for Jamis....let me know your loaction and I will see if I can help you out....
> 
> Best...


Oh..a Jamis employee, can i just ask something..will Jamis be incorporating the internal routing for their future models???

Cos i really dig the clean looks of these...  

Cheers


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

alive2ride said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I work for Jamis....let me know your loaction and I will see if I can help you out....
> 
> Best...


 PA...any idea of the weight for the SL?


----------



## alive2ride (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe internal routing is on deck...we have it on our 2011 Xenith Team Di2 which is sick! I am not in product development though. The weight on a 54 cm frame should come in right around 13.5 lbs w/out pedals.....the bike is ridiculous!


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

alive2ride said:


> I believe internal routing is on deck...we have it on our 2011 Xenith Team Di2 which is sick! I am not in product development though. The weight on a 54 cm frame should come in right around 13.5 lbs w/out pedals.....the bike is ridiculous!


Oh....i must have miss it...heehee...was eyeing the SL and did not really look at the Team issue.... 

think my LBS did not bring in the 2011 team issue yet..will check it out if i have the time to drop by.....n ur right..the bike is sick...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

mayb i shd ask my LBS for a test ride.......hee


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

alive2ride said:


> I believe internal routing is on deck...we have it on our 2011 Xenith Team Di2 which is sick! I am not in product development though. The weight on a 54 cm frame should come in right around 13.5 lbs w/out pedals.....the bike is ridiculous!


notice that the SL do not have the internal routing..why is that since SL being the higher end model compare to Team??


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

met said:


> notice that the SL do not have the internal routing..why is that since SL being the higher end model compare to Team??



Team frame is predrilled for Di2 only


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

I ordered an SL frameset and should have it by mid February. Can anyone confirm the weight. I would like to build a sub 15 lb bike on a tight budget. I am taking off some of the Red group from my current Felt.


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

minnichs said:


> I ordered an SL frameset and should have it by mid February. Can anyone confirm the weight. I would like to build a sub 15 lb bike on a tight budget. I am taking off some of the Red group from my current Felt.


Nice...hope u can do a review on the SL after that...


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

minnichs said:


> I ordered an SL frameset and should have it by mid February. Can anyone confirm the weight. I would like to build a sub 15 lb bike on a tight budget. I am taking off some of the Red group from my current Felt.




985g on the 54 375g for fork


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone had the chance to compare the SL with the other rides on the market??
Like the Trek Madone 5/6 series,Merckx EMX,Giant TCR..etc????


----------



## halfwheelhill (Jun 1, 2011)

i got a 2011 sl frame in march because my Trek 5.9 cracked at the rear seat stay and trek would not warranty it. man am i happy they didnt. the Jamis blows the trek out of the water. in 16yrs of racing the Jamis is the best bike i have ever ridden, hands down. mine tips the scale at 14.14lbs with my Rolf TDF 58's. this bike really shines in crits, but is still a great RR frame. i am looking forward to crit season because this thing is a rocket in the sprints. i hope you got one.

scott


----------



## jtyy (Sep 28, 2011)

*My new Jamis Xenith SL*

My new Jamis Xenith SL Set up =). Not Fantastic or exceptionally light, however, I test rode it this morning for a 61km ride, and boy, it rides like butter. Furthermore, it is extremely responsive and stiff in sprints or up hills. A really cheap high end frame with fantastic results.

Here are the specifications:
Model Name :Jamis Xenith SL 2011
Frame : Full ultra-high modulus carbon fiber, FEA optimized, NearNet molded, impact-resistant resin binder, Omniad fiber lay-up, tri-oval shaped top and down tubes with SST tubing diameters, 1 1/8-1 1/2” head tube, PressFit 30 BB shell, asymmetrical chainstays, twin seat stays, forged one-piece dropouts with replaceable derailleur hanger
Fork : Jamis Xenith SL level, ultra-high modulus carbon fiber, NearNet molded, high impact resin binding system, FEA optimized layup, 1.5” hollow formed crown, monocoque one-piece forming technology, carbon dropouts with stainless axle interfaces
Head Set: Ritchey WCS Carbon Drop-In, sealed bearing, 1 1/8-1 1/2"
Brake : SHIMANO TIAGRA
Brake Levers : SHIMANO 105
Shifter : SHIMANO 105
Parts : F mechanism SHIMANO Ultegra 6700/ R mechanism SHIMANO TIAGRA 
Cassette : SHIMANO ULTEGRA
Crank : SHIMANO DURA ACE 7800 53/39T
Chain: SHIMANO DURA-ACE
Saddle : Brooks B17 Standard
Speed : 20 speed
Wheelset: Controltech Cetus Wheelset
Tire : VITTORIA ZAFFIRO700 × 23C
Weight : 8.6 kg (TT 51.5 cm)


----------



## NJAndy (Mar 6, 2012)

I just bought a Xenith SL from the Sutter Home team and I am building it up now, I am glad to read the reviews are so favorable on the forum.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

halfwheelhill said:


> i got a 2011 sl frame in march because my Trek 5.9 cracked at the rear seat stay and trek would not warranty it. man am i happy they didnt. the Jamis blows the trek out of the water. in 16yrs of racing the Jamis is the best bike i have ever ridden, hands down. mine tips the scale at 14.14lbs with my Rolf TDF 58's. this bike really shines in crits, but is still a great RR frame. i am looking forward to crit season because this thing is a rocket in the sprints. i hope you got one.
> 
> scott


why didn't they honour the warranty ?


----------



## lexmarq (Feb 22, 2012)

Loving my Xenith SL 2011 as well!


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

09 SL w/ a mix of Red and Force. IRT 50mm Tubulars for race day
[URL="







[/URL]
38mm Clinchers for training
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

minnichs said:


> PA...any idea of the weight for the SL?


 Old post but worth to quote ....Mine is 14.02Lb with pedals


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Misunderstanding on part so Sorry :mad2:


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

Solera,

I run the Tech Depart for Jamis Bicycles, here is my contact info that I can be reach at if you would like to discuss this claim. [email protected] 

Tim


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you, Right now I'm collecting all the information you will need to resech my case.


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tim I send you all the info PLEASE let me know.

Best Regards

RR


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the excelent service and communication!!!


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Jamis send me a replacemenet ASAP I have a rae to come!!!


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

My frame is back Thanks Jamis !!!!!!


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

I can complain about jamis warranty :thumbsup:


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

*FrameIf you in JAMIS*

I have a frame in the warranty department with a broken chaing stay and tim is working on it but he is working , The frame broke 59 miles from my staring point I have no choice but to keep pedaling like that I send it to JAMIS I have a new frame on my way thanks Jamis !!!!


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to tell everyone that my Jamis frame is back thanks to JAMIS warranty department for the excelent communication, JAMIS warranty is the best. I have to admit I got too desperate for the time taken but I have never deal with this types of situations before luckly Jamis took care off me, I'm now can say is I was wrong about it BUT I have been dealing with some really bad personal issues (heath related Tumor in my head) I have nothing else to say but THANKS YOU JAMIS BICYCLES and Tim!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy, belive it or not just to see my bike in room in my house again and be able to ride again, It will take 2 month after I ride normally again due to surgery coming but I hope everything will be all right, JAMIS make my day !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

I have ridden 09 Xenith SL since early 2010. My only road bike for 2010, 11, and 12 seasons. Exceptional!!! Now I have a new rig and I use Xenith XL for kermesse races, off-season training and travel (as my main bike has ISP). Every time I get back on Xenith SL I absolutely enjoy it. Highly recommended.


----------



## solera18 (Jun 6, 2012)

martinot said:


> I have ridden 09 Xenith SL since early 2010. My only road bike for 2010, 11, and 12 seasons. Exceptional!!! Now I have a new rig and I use Xenith XL for kermesse races, off-season training and travel (as my main bike has ISP). Every time I get back on Xenith SL I absolutely enjoy it. Highly recommended.


Excelent bike...I have a 2010 xenith sl VERY comfortable bike and so light mine is only 14.02lb!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

